# Lumbosacral Instability



## abarrueto (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Alvaro from Chile; I hope you can help me out with some advice.

A couple of months ago my 6 year old Vizsla Almendra was diagnosed with Lumbosacral Instability. It was the first time I ever heard of this, and it has been painful. 
Almendra has always been the regular active and a bit crazy Vizsla, she loved to run, play fetch and go on long walks, she never experienced any medical issue before this. From one day to the next she started experiencing sharp pain in the lower back region, and her activity level went down to practically zero. Through x-ray exams the vets diagnosed an incipient case of Lumbosacral Instability, and told me that at least 3 weeks of mandatory rest (and pain medicine) were needed. During those weeks Almendra showed very little interest in moving from her bed, she even had to be forced out every few hours. As time went by her mood improved and it was clear that the pain had diminished a little. Our vet referred us to a physical therapist, but her advice was some more rest and to slowly introduce exercise in Almendra's routine. 
Two months have gone by and she now takes two short walks each day (20 minutes each), and no off-leash time. From time to time she returns with a slight limp and we have to cover her with blankets till the pain passes. Apparently it hurts more when she feels cold, so now we keep her most of the time with a woollen sweater. 
I really don't know if she will improve from where she is now; it has been really hard for us to see the transition from being very happy and active to a very low level energy dog. I also don't know if the way we are handling her problem is the best, as every time she goes to the vet she forgets any pain she ever had and acts like a normal Vizsla, so the vets always think we are overreacting.

I tried to search the forum for a similar thread and did not find any, I'm sorry if this topic was brought up before.

Your advice is welcome, thanks for any help in advanced.

Álvaro.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because they think it's nerve damage to, or near the spinal cord. What prognosis did they give? 
Keep in mind I know nothing about it. 
I've only watch Animal Plant, and Gulf Coast veterinary specialist was treating a dog with this problem. I think they did a MRI, and found narrowing of the spinal cord. Surgry was the next step, but I can't remember if the surgery helped. 

I will see if I can find the episode.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Did they find the cause? Our 9 year old has that but it's because he has disseminated aspergillosis that ate away at his spine. We spent 20 grand trying to get a diagnosis and my research tells me vs are prone to this. Uc Davis is doing a study now on why this is more prevalent in Vizslas. I encourage you to get your pup tested for it. Mira Vista Labs is the best testing lab. Good luck.


----------

